# [solved][DUP]Problem mit X-Server

## Mr. Anderson

Hallo,

Vielleicht koennt ihr mir wieder weiterhelfen. Ich komm mal wieder nicht weiter. Mein X Server startet nicht und ich weiss nicht, woran's liegt. Ich hab schon viele Beitraege dazu gelesen, aber leider haben die Loeungen bei mir nichts gebracht.Hier die XFree86.0.log:

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.7-gentoo-r8 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 07 July 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  7 21:47:02 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "samsung syncmaster 757dfx"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVidia GeForce 2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "de"

(**) XKB: variant: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:\

unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,\

/usr/local/share/fonts,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Duplicate symbol __i686.get_pc_thunk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmapmod.o

Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Fatal server error:

Module load failure

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

Ich verwende eine Nvidia-GeForce2 32MB

entsprechend noch die XF86Config:

# File generated by xf86config.

#

# Copyright (c) 1999 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the XF86Config(4/5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option     "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"        "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"  "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"  "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"        "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "samsung syncmaster 757dfx"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-96

#    HorizSync  30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync  31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync  15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVidia GeForce 2"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option      "NoDDC"         "true"

    #added on 18/06/04

    Option      "NvAGP"         "1"

    #added on 07/07/04

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVidia GeForce 2"

    Monitor     "samsung syncmaster 757dfx"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSectionLast edited by Mr. Anderson on Sun Oct 09, 2005 7:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dakjo

Hast den Kernel zufällig neu kompiliert  ?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Ja, habe ich. Bin von 2.4.25-r2 auf 2.6.7-r8 umgestiegen (gentoo-sources bzw. gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## dakjo

Dann emerge nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx nochmal neu, damit die auch unter 

/lib/modules/${KV}/video liegen. Ansonsten findet er die module nicht.

Danch noch zur sicherheit ein opengl-update nvidia.

Stehen die module auch in der /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-${KV_MAJOR}.${KV_MINOR} ?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hab ich alles schon gemacht (sicherheitshalber jetzt noch ein zweites Mal)

unter /lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r8/video liegt nvidia.ko

=> In /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 steht die Zeile nvidia

=> ich hab jetzt auch eine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.7 angelegt, auch mit Eintrag nvidia

=> Beim reboot erhalte ich den Fehler: Failed to load nvidia

----------

## ralph

Ich kann dir leider auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber ich habe gerade gesehen, dass auch andere Leute das Problem haben und dass es auf bugs.gentoo.org einen bugreport dazu gibt. Such also mal ein bischen im Forum und schau mal auf bugs.gentoo.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Eigentlich muesste der X-Server doch starten, wenn ich nen Standard-VGA-Treiber nehme, oder?

Naja, jedenfalls hab ich jetzt einen 2.4.26-gentoo-r3 Kernel kompiliert und damit xfree und den nvidia-Treiber neu emerged. => Kein Veraenderung. Dabei hatte das doch frueher funktioniert.

Jetzt hab ich also in meiner XF86Config Standard-VGA in der Screen-Section als Device eingetragen. => Auch kein Erfolg

Also liegt es wohl gar nicht am nvidia-kernel, oder?

Hat jemand noch ne Idee? Hier mal die neue XFree86.0.log:

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 08 July 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Jul  8 20:51:37 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "samsung syncmaster 757dfx"

(**) |   |-->Device "Standard VGA"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "de"

(**) XKB: variant: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,\

/usr/local/share/fonts,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype,\

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Duplicate symbol __i686.get_pc_thunk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmapmod.o

Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Fatal server error:

Module load failure

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

mod edit: Zeilenumbruchproblem gefixt. -- amne

----------

## amne

Eventuell hilft die Lösung in xorg-x11 Probleme? Scheint das gleiche Problem zu sein, auch wenn es sich dort um xorg handelt.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Das Problem mit dem nvidia-kernel is inzwischen geloest. Nach dem Neu-Kompilieren des 2.6.7-Kernels mit

```
Kernel-Hacking

Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8 Kb

(make usw.)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

funktioniert modprobe nvidia ohne Probleme.

Nur hat sich an der X-Fehlermeldung nix geaendert.

Der andere Thread sieht vielversprechend aus. Danke.

----------

## pablo_supertux

1. Vergewissere dich, dass der symlink /usr/src/linux auf linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r8 zeigt, sonst können weder emerge nvidia-kernel noch emerge nvidia-glx die richtigen Stellen des Kernels nicht finden, damit nvida.o kompiliert wird.

2. das ist zwar kein weiter Hilfe dazu, aber das sollten auch alle andere Benutzer lesen, die mal ihre XF86Config posten und ähnliche Probleme haben: Bitte, postet nur die Einträge in der Config File, der ganze Kramm mit dem ganzen Kommentaren (Zeilen, die mit # beginnen) interessieren uns nicht, weil sie eben Kommentaren sind und die Frage extrem unübersichtlich wird, wodurch die Gefahr für Euch entsteht, dass keiner etwas antwortet oder der Thread als DUP bezeichnet wird. Bitte, nur die Einträge, die Kommentare weglassen. Außerdem gibt es mehr Kommentare ale Einstellungen!

Es wäre acuh schön, wenn ihr die [code]...[/code] Tags für den Inhalt der Config Files benutzen würdet, damit der Inhalt der Frage sich nicht mit dem Inhalt der Config File verschmischt. Sonst sind solche Posts einfach zu unübersichtlich.

Danke!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Der symlink stimmt.

Die Kommentare schmeiss ich in Zukunft raus und die Dateien kommen in Code-Tags.

Ich hab jetzt in die make.conf noch -pie und -pic eingetragen, hardened war schon drin. Sieht jetzt so aus:

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="alsa arts avi cdr cups dvd dvdr foomaticdb gif -gnome -gtk -gtk2 hardened icq java -joystick jpeg kde mikmod mmx mpeg mule mysql nls nocd offensive oggvorbis opengl -pcmcia -pda pdflib -pic -pie plotutils png ppds qt quicktime sse ssl svga theora tiff truetype -trusted unicode -usb X x86 xmms zlib"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"
```

nach 

```
emerge --pretend --verbose xfree -e
```

zeigte sich, dass gcc und glibc auf -pic hoeren. Also:

```
emerge gcc glibc

emerge xfree
```

 Hat leider nichts geaendert. Hab ich was vergessen? Kann mich ein anderer Compiler weiterbringen?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So, jetzt hab ich's mit der Brecheisenmethode probiert:

```
cd /etc/X11

mv XF86Config XF86Config.backup

startx
```

fuehrt zu

```

(EE) Unable to locate/open config file

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

das ist ja richtig so, also:

```
touch XF86Config

startx
```

diesmal:

```

Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/XF86Config

        At least one Device section is required.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

ok, soweit auch gut, daher kommt in die neue XF86Config

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Standard VGA"

  Driver "vga"

EndSection
```

also wieder startx und diese Meldung:

```

Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/XF86Config

        At least one Screen section is required.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

stimmt ja auch, also die neue XF86Config:

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Standard VGA"

  Driver "vga"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen1"

  Monitor "Samsung1"

  Device "Standard VGA"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Samsung1"

  HorizSync 30-96

  VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection
```

startx diesmal:

```

(WW) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Standard VGA"

(EE) Unable to find a core pointer device

(EE) Unable to determine the screen layout

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

Schoen, einen Core-Pointer gibt's auch noch:

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Standard VGA"

  Driver "vga"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen1"

  Monitor "Samsung1"

  Device "Standard VGA"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Samsung1"

  HorizSync 30-96

  VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier "Mouse1"

  Driver "mouse"

EndSection
```

also wieder startx

```

(WW) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Standard VGA"

(==) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(EE) Unable to find a core keyboard device

(EE) Unable to determine the screen layout

(EE) Error from xf86HandleConfigFile()

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

und ne Tastatur auch noch

```

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Standard VGA"

  Driver "vga"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen1"

  Monitor "Samsung1"

  Device "Standard VGA"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Identifier "Samsung1"

  HorizSync 30-96

  VertRefresh 40-150

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier "Mouse1"

  Driver "mouse"

EndSection
```

So, und jetzt kommt von startx:

```

(WW) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Samsung1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Standard VGA"

(==) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(==) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.

(==) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Duplicate symbol __i686.get_pc_thunk.bx in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a:bitmapmod.o

Also defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

Fatal server error:

Module load failure
```

Das ist identisch mit der Ausgabe, wie mit meiner eigentlichen XF86Config. Also liegt der Fehler wohl nicht in dieser Datei. Aber wo dann?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

*douh* wenn da steht, dass es nur mit -hardened -pic -pie geht, sollte man nicht +hardened -pic -pie verwenden...

Ich denke, jetzt sollte es klappen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hat funktioniert.

Dies ist somit doch ein Duplikat-Thread zu xorg-x11 Probleme

----------

